# favorite bluegill fly



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

any one have a favorite bluegill fly ?
I'm looking to try a new pattern
I've always just tied some black knats or small stones made from black pheasent tail & herl


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Why yes I do!! Thousands have fallen to this fly alone. Lower right. Popps developed the pattern back in the sixties. The variations, which are many, are also outstanding!!! He named it the Maybee. Great when the gills are 10' and less. Slow sinker on a decent cast depending on the amount of deer hair used. Awesome fly. Really a can't miss pattern. Tie on a 10 or12. Have a great spring MS!! Shrubby


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I do pretty well on an ears hare


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Hares ear, it's been awhile since I tied one. Guess I need to try them again.
The maybee, is that yellow n brown floss? Deer hair wings, but what's the tail? Looks softer than deer hair in pic.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

All yarn for body. Yes, deer hair tail but really doesn't need one. Here's a couple more proven winners. Shrubby


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks shrubby.
i'll try some of these too.
i like black spiders & ants. never thought about adding deer hair to help the smaller ones float.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

Cap spider. Hands down my favorite pattern.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

think I'll make up a few of those cap spiders too.
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey drake, is that a micro jig to use with spinning gear? If not, is it hard to cast? Can you show us a couple that are dry? Thanks for sharing. Nice gill and picture . Shrubby


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

jimbo said:


> thanks shrubby.
> i'll try some of these too.
> i like black spiders & ants. never thought about adding deer hair to help the smaller ones float.


The deer hair isn't so much to help it float but to make it look lie a flying ant that landed in the water. I guess it's the best of both worlds . Time to tie a few more!! Shrubby


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey shrubmaster,do you sell any of those awesome looking flies?


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey drake, is that a micro jig to use with spinning gear? If not, is it hard to cast? Can you show us a couple that are dry? Thanks for sharing. Nice gill and picture . Shrubby


Yes I tie them on a micro jig head, and cast them on fly gear. That is on a 9' 3wt that I built specifically for bluegill (notice the decal)

They aren't hard to cast at all. Of course it's about having a balanced fly outfit.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

Girdle bugs are another option because you can vary the weight and size easier than the cap spiders.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

What else do all of you guys like to use?


----------



## RonSwanson (Apr 20, 2016)

If I had to pick one pattern to fish the rest of my life it would be the zebra midge. It is great on trout, has caught bass, and is irresistible to blue Gill.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

crossneyes said:


> Hey shrubmaster,do you sell any of those awesome looking flies?


Sure do! Shoot me a pm. Shrubby


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

RonSwanson said:


> If I had to pick one pattern to fish the rest of my life it would be the zebra midge. It is great on trout, has caught bass, and is irresistible to blue Gill.


Couple pictures??. Shrubby


----------



## RonSwanson (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a bunch in my fly box but here is a standard image and some of the results.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Drakegunner said:


> View attachment 246546
> 
> Girdle bugs are another option because you can vary the weight and size easier than the cap spiders.


Do you use a sink tip when fishing these types of baits or is it top water?


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

Bighunther said:


> Do you use a sink tip when fishing these types of baits or is it top water?


I use floating lines, mono leaders. It's the slow fall that is the trigger


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Drakegunner said:


> View attachment 246546
> 
> Girdle bugs are another option because you can vary the weight and size easier than the cap spiders.



Beautiful color on that gill!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Keep em coming guys n gals!! Kids too!! Shrubby


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I use a lot of Barry Williams flies. Great fisherman and sells them for $1/piece. Many of bluegill and crappies have fallen to his flies! http://spookyspiders.bravehost.com


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

two things to keep in mind
1) I can tie flies, just not very well
2) I can take pictures, just not very well


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Those are all great looking flies, I have been tying various style "Bully Spiders" and a version of Jimbos top two. Bluegills are my favorite flyrod fish.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I use a lot of Barry Williams flies. Great fisherman and sells them for $1/piece. Many of bluegill and crappies have fallen to his flies! http://spookyspiders.bravehost.com


Crush the Crappies on my tungsten jig flies. Best part, no need to re-bait!


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

Gills like em, trout like em too


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Drakegunner said:


> Crush the Crappies on my tungsten jig flies. Best part, no need to re-bait!
> View attachment 247102
> 
> View attachment 247100
> View attachment 247101


We pulled a 2 man limit all caught on flies and plastics. No love bait was used. Also caught a bunch of nice redears that day


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Not a favorite yet but I thought I'd share a couple more 














.  shrubby


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

feedinggrounds said:


> Bluegills are my favorite flyrod fish.


Learned to fly fish targeting trout, for my money smallmouth and gills much more fun also, though I prefer topwater action. Can't really add to this thread, if I am not using a sponge spider topwater, I'll tie on any of my old trout dries and fish them wet, doesn't seem to matter which pattern.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Drakegunner said:


> Cap spider. Hands down my favorite pattern.
> View attachment 246452


I do like the cap spider. I took my kayak out monday evening & caught 19 nice gills with it.
thanks drakegunner


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

Pheasant tail nymphs with crazy colors and rubber legs.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Really MS? That's all u have? Zillion more hot gill pattern out there!! Let's c them! Even if it is the old docs white spider . Do they still sell them? Lol. More action shots too, with smiles!!!! . Shrubby


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Why fish with one pattern when you can fish with two? Anybody but me go after 'em with a dry/dropper?


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

lodge lounger said:


> Why fish with one pattern when you can fish with two? Anybody but me go after 'em with a dry/dropper?


I usually fish a large caddis (sz 10 or 12) and a pheasant tail, doubles are always fun.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

jimbo said:


> I do like the cap spider. I took my kayak out monday evening & caught 19 nice gills with it.
> thanks drakegunner


You're welcome. Just use it responsibly. It's a fly that can really damage a lake.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I use a rubber spider and color will change from one lake to another for gills. I use to use a real small glo popper but it got so no place carried the small ones anymore. Mine are so chewed up there is no white showing on them but they still catch fish. When they are one the beds and won't bite I use a wet fly to get them in action. It seems any pattern as long as it has red on it works


----------



## HiTechRedNeck (Oct 12, 2013)

Shameless self promotion time: http://www.wideopenspaces.com/top-5-panfish-flies/

If I had to pick one though the popper's are my go too


----------

